# Maxon or Ibanez?



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi all, I am looking for a nice overdrive to give me a good lead boost...I've heard great things about both the Maxon OD and Ibanez Tube Screamer TS-9. 

Which one is better for what and why? Or which one do you prefer ? Thanks


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

The Maxon OD808 is closer (in layout and parts) to an original TS9 than the Ibanez TS9 reissue. And if you decide to true-bypass it (no need I say because it has a good buffer), it is much easier to work with the regular stomp switch than the Ibanez pedal style switch.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

...although the OD9 is even better. It has a TB switch too. Better components as well.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Since you said you are lookin' for a Tubescreamer or the like, I'll sugest you to go with a Goudie FX 808+ a really nice clone with a couple of mods like true bypass, more bass and hi, a gain boost.... just look on is site:

http://www.goudiefx.com/808p.php

Plus he is canadian!


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

If you want a tubescreamer you can do better than Maxon or Ibanez....HBE, Diamond and other makers do it better than the originators.

If you MUST have one that says Maxon or Ibanez get one that has been modded by Analogman or Keeley.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

How about making one yourself? A kit shouldn't be more than 75$.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Archer said:


> If you want a tubescreamer you can do better than Maxon or Ibanez....HBE, Diamond and other makers do it better than the originators.
> 
> If you MUST have one that says Maxon or Ibanez get one that has been modded by Analogman or Keeley.


Diamond makes a Tube Screamer? Since when?

I think you'll have a tough time to telling a lot of guys that you can beat an original Maxon/Ibanez 808 with new production stuff.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I've heard very good things about the Diamond OD, although I think it's a bit pricey. 

I have both an Ibanez TS-9 re-issue and a Keeley Modded TS-9 (FLEXI 4X2). The un-modded pedal seems to have a warmer sound to it, but the Keeley pedal can do a whole lot more. The Keeley TS-9 has true bypass and a stomp switch installed - I'm still getting used to it.

I'm actually picking-up a Keeley compressor and a busted Digi Whammy-Wah today - can't wait!


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Greenbacker said:


> Diamond makes a Tube Screamer? Since when?
> 
> I think you'll have a tough time to telling a lot of guys that you can beat an original Maxon/Ibanez 808 with new production stuff.



That is because t radition and hype often overpowers reason and open mindedness. Players are conditioned to think that an old 808 is the apex of the tubescreamer type of pedal. I disagree.

Bypass is better on new pedals, you dont have to worry about new ones breaking down or being stolen....they can be serviced it things do go down. I use an HBE Powerscreamer because it, much to my dismay, TROUNCED my old Ibanez 808 in every way when I brought it home to try out. I sold the 808 on E bay for a sick price and then bought an AC Booster. The AC also does the job better but does it without the midrange of a traditional tubescreamer. b/w the 2 I have a more reliable, more versatile and better sounding setup than any 2 808 arrangement.

A Diamond J drive can do anything an old 808 or TS9 can do....and does it better.


----------



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

*neither*

The only OD I use is the gain on my Marshall to boost my Boss DS-1 for when i play anything requiring a "metal" sound.:rockon2:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I've gone through buckets of dirt pedals, and still don't really feel like I've scratched the surface. FWIW, I agree you can do way better than either Maxon or Ibanez...although I've yet to play a TS808 so comparison is with the TS9.
If you're specifially looking for a tubescreamer type, there are lots of variations on that circuit. The Goudie is probably a good place to start--his gear is good and very well priced IMO--but it all depends on your budget (and your amp) too. There's also the Retro-Sonic overdrives. Tim's stuff is great. Canadian too. Buy it from Axeand...

The Fulltone FD2 is a great take on a tubescreamer, with a buit in boost too.

Right now, I've got it down to: AC Boost->Zen Drive->Tube Driver and am quite happy with that, although I've got a Timmy coming some time in the next month or so...
So far, the AC is my favourite OD, which is weird because it's supposed to be a dirty boost...maybe it just works well with my guitar/amp?

(I think if I needed a new TS-type though, I'd go for a Retrosonic...)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you can spend a crapload of money on these boutique "no really, we'll make your amp sound phenomenal!" guys..

or you could take the smart route:
www.bodenhamer-electronics.com

tell joe what you want your dirt pedal to do, how you want it voiced, and he'll do it for you! and for a price way below what most of the other guys charge. i paid $85 for a TSovChaos shipped to my door (it would have been less, but he didnt know i was from his forum). a new TS7 goes for $70+tax. 

you cant go wrong with a JoBo pedal. he'll voice it how you want, his prices are great, and he's got excellent customer service!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sort of like trying to choose between an Acura or Honda, isn't it?


----------



## moonlington (Jul 3, 2008)

almost definetely maxon.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Someone bumped this!

Oh well, I finally decided on an OD. It's got massive gain, true bypass and it was based off the 808 circuits, but only better :smile:

Will take pics when it finally arrives!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Another option would be to get an Ibanez TS-7 and, at the very least, remove the chip, install a slot, buy to mess around with:

http://www.banzaieffects.com/Tube-Screamer-Chip-Tuning-Set-pr-16132.html

That's what I did with my TS-7 (on top of other mods).


----------



## lamf (Feb 22, 2007)

Bad Monkey


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Boy - I'm way behind on the forum...AGAIN!

The TS-808/9 & the similar Maxons are the same basic circuit. It's tough to compare them because there were so many minor component changes over the years that no two sound exactly the same.

I built a BYOC TS-808 clone a while ago with a pile of mods. Cost me about $120 total (including a larger case & paint). It's true bypass, and also came with 3 chips (NOS original + 2 other higher-fi chips). It can run 9v or 18v (depending on the chip you use).

Mods I added:
- more & less gain mods
- upgraded caps
- tone shift (hard-wired - moves effective range more in guitar-friendly freqs)
- TS-808/TS-9 switch
- bright switch (input impedance mod)
- fat switch
- drive bypass switch (Can't remember what exactly that does - maybe switches it to a clean(er) boost)
- 4-way rotary switch for OD mode (stock, diode asym, germanium asym, led asym)


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i'm curious as to why you need an overdrive on your new EVH Fender?..that beast as 3 channels right?..and enough gain to blow the doors wide open right?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

al3d said:


> i'm curious as to why you need an overdrive on your new EVH Fender?..that beast as 3 channels right?..and enough gain to blow the doors wide open right?


I can't answer for him, but if I was in that situation, I'd still have an overdrive pedal. Sometimes you just want to boost the mids to lift you in the mix. Other times you want to use it as a clean boost to hit the tubes harder and make the amps natural distortion come out a little more ragged.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> I can't answer for him, but if I was in that situation, I'd still have an overdrive pedal. Sometimes you just want to boost the mids to lift you in the mix. Other times you want to use it as a clean boost to hit the tubes harder and make the amps natural distortion come out a little more ragged.


I can dig that..


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I took both of them out to try and ended up buying the ts-9. Just sounded better to me.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Archer said:


> A Diamond J drive can do anything an old 808 or TS9 can do....and does it better.


I found the J-Drive to be quite dark and I don't feel like it achieves the lead/EQ boost that TS pedals do. My J-Drive didn't last long in my collection. A decent overdrive but different than a TS. 

Xotic AC is a great TS.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Voodoo labs sparkle drive is my favourite, with a slightly modded SD-1 right behind it.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a Diamond J-Drive Mk3. great pedal. but I miss my :bow:Maxon OD808.
I dont know what is different. Maybe true bypass is not good always.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

CDWaterloo said:


> I have a Diamond J-Drive Mk3. great pedal. but I miss my :bow:Maxon OD808.
> I dont know what is different. Maybe true bypass is not good always.


It's the EQ boost/cut! The J-Drive is a nice pedal but I don't find it does what a Tubescreamer does at all.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Gain down...level up. Tweak out the EQ. My J-Drive was easily able to do what a tubescreamer does...it just has more balls.

I find tubescreamers kill low end. I hate that so I went hunting for alternatives that dont kill lows. 

My current fav is the HBE Powerscreamer.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

No disrespect, but of course they kill lows. That's the solo/EQ boost! Play in a 4 piece and you'll see what I mean. They're best played through an already overdriven amp to focus the mids and help you jump out in the mix. A cut/boost in certain frequencies can be more effective than a level boost to kick a lead through a mix. A TS is designed to do both. The Xotic has high/low knobs which can be boosted/cut to taste while leaving your mids very nicely intact. More "open" sounding than many TS pedals.

I liked the J through a clean amp alright but not so much as a solo boost.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> you can spend a crapload of money on these boutique "no really, we'll make your amp sound phenomenal!" guys..
> 
> or you could take the smart route:
> www.bodenhamer-electronics.com
> ...


IIRC, Joe Bo. said somewhere on his site that he prefers working with the Maxon's. Most likely for the reasons Low Watt gave before: 


> The Maxon OD808 is closer (in layout and parts) to an original TS9 than the Ibanez TS9 reissue. And if you decide to true-bypass it (no need I say because it has a good buffer), it is much easier to work with the regular stomp switch than the Ibanez pedal style switch


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

diablo, the OD808 is joe's favourite stock OD


----------



## Sniper (Oct 8, 2009)

I think the fairest response would be "to each his own".
While I am only skimming the surface ... I tried a BOSS SD-1, Voodoo Labs Sparkle Drive and stock Ts-9 - while the pundits will try to crucify me when I say this - but to a certain extent an OD is an OD ... it's all about break up - but its break up that's different to each other's ear.

I've just ordered the Ground Swell from Fuzz Hugger ... I'll let everyone know how that goes.


----------



## warse22 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am using the Analogman Boss SD-1 w/ silver mod right now, and it is by far the best TS pedal I have used. And it only cost me $75 on eBay!


----------

